# Perplexing GMOS-044 and ASWC-1 issues. Any suggestions?



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

A guess from the dark .. my guess is to reverse the 2 wires from aswci to the HU .. 

Somewhere the wiring is not correct .. do you have Retained power supply confirmed ..if not you will need to access a Retained power supply for the HU ..................................


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

So instead of using the brown wire on the ASWC, use the brown/white? 

And can you please explained retained power supply? I havent heard of this before. I havent touched any of the stock wiring harnesses that came with the car. I just us plug and play harnesses when adding aftermarket radios. The only wire i usually run off is the amp turn on. 

I will try the wire switch tomorrow. One other thing i noticed tonight is that the led inside the GMOS-044 is always red. Even when the car is off. Im guessing this signifies 12+ constant, but shouldn't it change to green when the car is on?

Ben


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

I have the same setup as you with a JVC KW-V41BT, GMOS-044, and ASWC-1 SWC. 

I'm just going on memory here:

1. I had to manually change the radio type to JVC using the procedure on page 12 of the manual. IIRC, it took 3-4 tries. 

2. The pickup button will shut the radio off if a mute wire is not connected because it turns on the OnStar prompt. JVC / Kenwood head units don't have a mute wire, so don't even bother with the pickup button. The SW pickup button will ALWAYS activate OnStar. Already called Metra about this, it's hard coded in GM vehicles, and cannot be reprogrammed to BT phone pickup. Annoying, but just use the touch screen or voice dial on the head unit. 

I assume that you connected the ASWC-1 as described on page 7, section C of the manual? (blue / yellow wire from head unit to brown wire of 3.5mm adapter)


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

I remember now when I switched from a Clarion to JVC head unit, the ASWC-1 would not auto program, so I had to go through this procedure for manual programming. However, this part of the manual was not written very well, or it didn't work exactly as described with the LED's going solid and such. 

Press and hold the volume down for 3 seconds after turning key on
Press and hold the volume up 5 times (JVC is code 5)
Press and hold the volume down to store the code

Again, as I recall, the LED's on the ASWC-1 did not illuminate as described in the manual when doing this, so I had to do it a few times blindly before it worked correctly. Once it is working, it works really well. Only issues I have is the SW pickup / OnStar stupidity, and the display above radio will sometimes randomly switch over to date and time settings for no reason (I keep forgetting to call Metra about this).


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the advice man. Sorry for the delay in replying, I was in the middle of finals. I took everything out, redid all the wiring AGAIN, and hooked it all back up. The aswc auto recognized the car and radio this time, and stayed solid red at the end of the process, but my dash still isn't lighting up! It's so aggravating. I have SWC but no way to turn on the display. I have tried holding down every button, for 3-10 seconds each, and nothing works. Odd thing though, the language on the center display in my speedometer area changed to French!!! Also, my A/C always comes on when I start the car. I saw a video that showed that this was an option also, so something is happening. It's making me think that it is processing the commands, but for some reason, the screen won't turn on. 

I have tried called Metra 5 times, and every time I am on hold for 30+ minutes. I know my wiring is correct. I'm very good with wiring. Everything is soldered then heat shrunk. All the wires that are not in use are heat shrunk also to prevent a short. I cannot tell if it's the JVC radio or the modules from Metra. I have reset the ASWC multiple times and it is up to date. I don't have the wired 4 pin connector to connect the main module to the computer, so that isn't up to date. I don't know where to go from here. I may email Metra and ask them to replace the modules under warrenty, but they have the WORST customer service. 

Any more advice would be awesome man!

Thanks,
Ben



zen_ said:


> [iurl="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=170969&d=1448744747"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





zen_ said:


> I have the same setup as you with a JVC KW-V41BT, GMOS-044, and ASWC-1 SWC.
> 
> I'm just going on memory here:
> 
> ...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Check this site out , Do some research here and then give them a call ...
Metra .....Installation Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Installer Tools, Do it Yourself


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

brian v said:


> Check this site out , Do some research here and then give them a call ...
> Metra .....Installation Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Installer Tools, Do it Yourself


Ive already read through all the manuals and online forums I can find about these adapters and modules. I have tried calling many times, but I'm always on hold for a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

Well, there's this tidbit from an Amazon review of the GMOS-44.



> To be honest I'm half way happy with this interface. You have to buy a second interface to keep your steering wheel controls and I lost the mute (it doesn't mute my stereo) anyways from my steering wheel, if you have a usb and an aux input on your car from factory you will loose that too. This interface doesn't communicate with your car and stereo to give you your car's info like other interfaces do (this is only if your stereo has that option, mine it's a double din and it has that feature). I like the fact that I don't have to cut wires to install this interface.
> I bought this unit to install a Pioneer double din stereo in a 2012 chevy cruze. *I had the issue where the factory dash screen of the car would not display nothing at all*. I called Axxess support and all they said was that It was a bad unit. I returned the unit and the seller send me a second one that did the same thing as the first one. Everything comes to this,* I called Metra support and at the end was one of the pins of the big harness that connects to the car got bent somehow. They are very susceptible to that. Make sure all the pins are straight and that when you plug in your interface do it very slow and carefully.* This harness will go deeper than the factory connector on the factory deck. If it's not all the way in almost all the features in the car will still work so make sure that all pins are straight and fully inserted.


I knew when I did this retrofit that it might be iffy, but the factory non-MyLink radio system plain sucks at everything, whereas aftermarket head units can do any kind of infotainment needed depending on how much you want to spend.. As such, I bought the stuff from Crutchfield because they do have excellent customer service if you need help, or just want to bail out and return for refund.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks, I did seem to see that. I'll definitely have to check the pins since I've plugged and unplugged this thing 10+ times already.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Finally, we have success!! What a struggle. There ended up being two bent pins inside the main plug for the GMOS. Bent them back into place, and everything worked perfectly. The aswc works with the radio finally also. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

